# Looking for input re: amplified speakers



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

I searched the forums and found some older threads that discussed using low end guitar amps for audio for individual props. The first Act amp was suggested (price point seems to be $30'ish). 

I wanted to see if there might be any newer suggestions. I'm keeping eyes open for items I can get during black Fri/Cyber Mon sales that will of course have nothing to do with Christmas :jol:

TIA


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Boomboxes. They give you not only the amplifier and speaker, but they also give you a way to play your chosen sounds from a multitude of sources. Amps are okay, but they tend to be a bit bulkier than most people want to deal with, and you still have to supply a player/source for the sound. Most boomboxes can run off of batteries or by extension cord, most amps require the use of a cord/plug to operate them.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Plain old amplified computer speakers work great. These can be found anywhere from Walmart to Big Lots in the $7 to $11 dollar range and have all the output you'll need for a prop.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

If you live near, or work in a medium to large office complex, get in touch with the it department to see what they do with old computer equipment. Many have a hard time disposing of old equipment, and things like powered computer speakers work fine even though the computer they came with is obsolete. I secured about 20 pairs of amplified speakers for free this way. Good way to get power supplys too.


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, I'm going to swing by BigLots to see if they have any computer speakers. I like the small foot print given the plan is they'll be used for individual props.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't forget the local Salvation Army store and Goodwill. I got a set of powered surround sound speakers and subwoofer for less than $10 this year...

If you feel like ordering, www.starsurplus.com also has great deals from time to time.

HTH,
RandalB


----------

